# Liquid Metal zwischen AIO und CPU



## CochsyMC (31. Mai 2018)

Ist es möglich zwischen AIO (Collermaster 240 AIO) und einen i7 5820k die thermal grizzly conductonaut auf zu bringen ?

Ich meine wegen den verschiedenen Metallen. Mir ist das egal wie der CPU Spreader nachher aussieht.


----------



## 4B11T (1. Juni 2018)

Die Bodenplatte scheint Kupfer zu sein, d.h. es kann verwendet werden.

Meines Wissens ist es wie folgt:

- Alu: wird zerfressen
- Kupfer: diffundiert oberflächlich ein. sichtbar, aber ohne technischen Nachteil
- vernickeltes Kupfer: nahezu keine Einwirkung erkennbar, daher am optimalsten, aber selten (Noctua hat es z.B. teilweise)


----------



## CochsyMC (1. Juni 2018)

besten dank.

mehr wollte ich nicht wissen


----------

